# Steam Problem - Keine Internetverbindung



## Juarez91 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Hab neulich Steam auf meinem Rechener installiert, da ich die Orange Box spielen wollte. Wenn ich jetzt Steam starten möchte, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: 

_*Steam.exe (main exception): To run Steam, you must first connect to the Internet*_

Ich hab aber ständig ne Internetverbindung. 
Ich gehe über LAN ins Netz und nutze dafür *AVM KEN! 3*. Hab leider auch nur ISDN, falls das noch weiterhilft. 
Achja und Router hab ich auch keinen.

Hab jetzt mal gegoogelt und gelesen, dass man für Steam bestimmte Ports freischalten muss. 

Da ich ja keinen Router habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass mir AVM KEN! die Ports sperrt. Hab schon ein wenig rumgetüftelt und die Hilfe befragt, allerdings komme ich damit nicht so richtig klar. 
Hat vielleicht jemand von euch etwas Erfahrung mit KEN! 3, der mir dann weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juli 2010)

Hmm vieleicht mal in der Firewall, Steam freigeben oder ?
Bin leider nicht mehr aktuell in Sachen Steam....
PC neu starten ?


----------



## Juarez91 (7. Juli 2010)

PC Neustart hab ich schon versucht, bringt nichts.
Hab Steam auch schon mehrmals neu installiert. In der Firewall ist Steam auch Freigegeben.


----------



## iRaptor (7. Juli 2010)

Schau ob deine Windows Firewall Steam Blokiert.
AVM KEN hat auch eine Firewall, vill. auch dort Steam freigeben.

Lg


----------



## Juarez91 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja dachte mir schon, das es womöglich an KEN liegt. Hab ja schon danach gegoogelt, aber ich komme mit den Beschreibungen nicht so ganz klar. 

Wenn ich KEN auf dem Server-PC öffne, und dann auf Firewall gehe, dann kann man da irgendwie Ports freischalten. Weiß aber irgendwie nicht wie genau, die Hilfe von KEN hilft mir da leider auch nicht richtig weiter.


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2010)

Nimm mal OpenDNS und überprüf deine Host Datei.


----------



## Juarez91 (13. Juli 2010)

Hast du vielleicht nen Link?
Find irgendwie keinen richtigen Download.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn du die Firewall ganz deaktivierst, sind alle Ports frei und du musst keine freischalten. Oder du findest heraus, welche Ports Steam nutzt und schaltest die in KEN frei.


----------



## Juarez91 (13. Juli 2010)

Also die Firewall hab ich schon mal ausgeknipst, aber da ging nichts.

Die Ports über KEN freizuschalten, hab ich versucht, aber irgendwie komm ich damit nicht so richtig zurecht.


----------

